# Uriel vs alpha psyker? WTF?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I'm towards the end of dead sky, black sun. The bit where Uriel is fighting the unfleshed. And he thinks to himself 'uriel had stood before the might of a star god, had destroyed the heart of a tyranid hive ship, had faced the unimaginable power of a rouge psyker...' pg 688 of the ultra omnibus. I don't remember any battle against a rouge psyker? what is he talking about?

He mentions fighting an alpha psyker earlier in DSBS as well.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Must be something he did when he was a sergeant, or something that was never shown in the books.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> I don't remember any battle against a rouge psyker? what is he talking about?


A red psyker you don't say; this psyker wouldn't also have been a *rogue* one as well right?

As Lord of the Night said, its likely an event that happened before the books or in between some of them.



Brother Subtle said:


> He mentions fighting an alpha psyker earlier in DSBS as well.


Not unlikely, and not unheard of; does he mention doing this alone because that would be pretty impressive.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

found the answer on BC, there was a graphic novel of uriel between WOU and DSBS.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool, the short stories are quite interesting. There is one after DSBS when Honsou wins a tournament hosted by Huron Blackheart and wins hordes of followers with the help of Ardaric Vaanes and the Newborn (Ventris's Clone). He then destroys Tarsis Ultra.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Honsou kicks ass.


----------

